# Moving day



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am getting everything ready for the journey to the airport! 

Will keep everyone posted as I can.--wish us luck! 

Anyone want to be Rick had trouble sleeping last night?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I pray,for a safe trip and a fast delivery and deboarding.
Rick,congratulation on the new member of your family.
I can't wait to see pictures of Samson and Cosmo,meeting and playing,together.
You're getting a beautiful dog.
Thanks,everyone,for saving him.
It's a heartwarming story!.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

golden&hovamom said:


> I pray,for a safe trip and a fast delivery and deboarding.
> Rick,congratulation on the new member of your family.
> I can't wait to see pictures of Samson and Cosmo,meeting and playing,together.
> You're getting a beautiful dog.
> ...


What golden&hovamom said!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Rick, you better think about how you are going to introduce the dogs. My opinion is a mutual meeting point and* not *at home. That way Samson will not be threatened or territorial. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Congrats Rick.....Hope the dog has a safe trip and a happy greeting from Samson !!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry not too sure what is going on here (I am just nosy!!)
So njb, you are moving (from where to where?) 
and Rick you are having a new dog, Cosmo? Is njb delivering a dog to you? :doh:


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

This thread pretty much covers it all Shirley.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...0723-kennel-craze.html?highlight=kennel+craze


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Congratulations Rick! Cosmo is going to have a wonderful home with you. 

I hope everything goes as planned today and there are no hidden surprises or deterents. Good luck at the airport njb!

Watching this whole rescue go from Cosmo being hours from being put down to being flown to Seattle was heartwarming. It was amazing... thank you to everyone who worked to save this dog!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We're all anxious to hear the latest!!! Congrats Rick and family, and great job, NJB!!!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Well the title of the original post threw me off!! I thought it was a professional breeder's discussion (don't ask me why!!!)

Thank you ONTARIOGOLDEN I had no idea this had been going on since the 1st of Nov... It took me 1h30 to read all 196 posts. I REALLY DID!!!! (Is anyone out there a book writer?) 

Boy I am so proud of "OUR" Rick for steping in at post no. 7 when he initially expressed his interest... I didn't believe he was serious at first!

Woww... What can I say this is the most incredible story I ever heard in my whole life - And my life was pretty bad (poor/abuse/domestic violence etc...!!) I cannot believe that so many people from this wonderful forum made this happened in 11 days!!! This is just too amazing...

I am so sorry that I missed the collection for the transportation, but hopefully Rick will start a new post - titled: Cosmo's new name - And who ever wants to chip in for COSMO'S new start can (I would be happy to make a donation or send a pressy as someonelse suggested - but money for vet, check ups etc... would be more helpfull I guess - Specially that this was not a plan adoption therefore people like the WIFE did not have time to budget for this new arrival and Christmas is around the corner). 

Cosmoses, moses or moe are all great names but only Rick and his family can make the final decision... I could complicate things by suggesting that Rick posts a vote on 5 favourites names that his family and him have selected and we could all vote and see how it goes...

I bet I dream of Cosmo now instead of my Amber (shame....)

Sorry I forgot to mention how I thought NJB coped AMAZINGLY with this difficult situationl. WELL DONE -- YOU ARE A WONDERFUL FOSTER MOM...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I am SO excited. I want to go sit at the airport right now.... But my wife is keeping me real. She doesn't want to sit at the airport for six hours before he's even due to arrive....


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Rick you sound to wonderful!!! My whole family wants to meet you now...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Shirley said:


> Rick you sound to wonderful!!! My whole family wants to meet you now...


:lol: There's probably times my family would disagree (though, other times they might agree too...I dunno).

I appreciate the kind words though.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Well tonight just think of one, COSMO!! 
And do feel good about yourself and your family... It wouldn't have happened otherwise. Sweet dreams all if you can sleep that is!!! Here it is 7:15pm and your new addition is arriving at after 1am zzzzzzz


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Rick-is your camera charged up? We are all waiting for some pictures. What a great day for the whole forum!!! This is a wonderful thing you're doing-Cosmo/Moses is so lucky to be going home with you and your family. We're all hoping for a smooth transition.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> Rick-is your camera charged up? We are all waiting for some pictures. What a great day for the whole forum!!! This is a wonderful thing your doing-Cosmo/Moses is so lucky to be going home with you and your family. We're all hoping for a smooth transition.


Yep....the camera is all ready. We'll be taking LOTS of pictures....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rick.... Once you get Cosmo home... your best bet is for your wife to get Samson and bring him out... you walk down one side of the street with Cosmo and she walk down the other side with Samson.. and see how Cosmo and Samson react seeing each other on different sides of the street..then cross over to meet...... Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Rick.... Once you get Cosmo home... your best bet is for your wife to get Samson and bring him out... you walk down one side of the street with Cosmo and she walk down the other side with Samson.. and see how Cosmo and Samson react seeing each other on different sides of the street..then cross over to meet...... Cant wait to see pictures


I truly hope it's going to be "love at first sight" so that the whole family and SAMSON can concentrate on CosMoses special needs/training etc...


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

it's a good idear to let them,meet, on a neutral ground.You and yr family really do have a heart of gold.I now fully understand the power of united people,on a mission to save a golden.Thanks Rick.Can't wait to see the pictures.I'm so excited and I'm not even the one,getting the dog.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Cosmo/Moses is ON the plane! 

I want to report how shocked at I was at how good this dog was! I was so amazed. We got the crate in the van, opened the door and he jumped right in. 

He never barked one time. 

We did have to make an emergency run by PETCO grooming, since I had asked my 12 yo to take him for a walk before the trip--tire him out some--well....my 12 yo took him straight to a pond. Yes he let him roll in the mud. OMG--he was covered! 

10 minutes before time to leave for the airport and this? Brat! Fortunately traffic was really light and we had time to get him bathed up and some smell good stuff put on before boarding. 

We even bought him a nice lambskin blanket to lay on! 

He showed NO signs of being anxious at all--he was calm as a cucumber! Considering how this dog was acting just 7 days ago, it is yet another miracle. 

My daughter said she thinks Cosmo knows on some level he is going "home." (To the doggie promised land--Rick's house" 

Rick, FYI , I did ask and they said you will pick him up at baggage claim. 

Take some cheese to meet him--that will make him love you!

As for introducing the two dogs--I would advise having them both on leash. I don't predict Cosmo to the problem. When I brought him home the first time he was calm as could be--never barked. It was my other fat boy foster Woody that almost took out a window to get to Cosmo in the backyard. 

Typically what I do when I introduce a new dog is, I keep my dogs inside, put the new dog in the backyard, let them smell and do their business--they will of course smell other dogs there. Since I have a sliding glass door--the 'old dogs" can see the new dog. This gives me some feedback on how the introduction is going to go before I introduce them. Sometimes I let them just look at each other for a bit. 

When I bring one of my resident dogs out to actually meet the new dog they are both on a leash and give the chance to smell each other under my control. 

Again--I am guessing that Cosmo will be calm about the whole affair. 

I am willing to make a wager the first thing Rick says when he sees him is "Oh my God--he is beautiful!" and he is...

I am not sure who told me that this airline was wonderful with pets--but I just want to let you know you are soooo right. I told them some of Cosmo's story and they were all loving on him and cooing over him. Talking about how beautiful he was. There was a puppy being flown somewhere also and one of the guys was loving on the puppy cooing with him--settling him down. I was very impressed. I fully intend to write a thank you letter to the airline. Too often we only hear from customers when they have a complaint--they need to hear what the employees are doing right. I need to write one for the ladies at Petco that took Cosmo in--in front of everyone and got him cleaned up and perfumed him for his journey. 

When I left the airport--one of the employees was sitting in front of the cage talking to Cosmo--telling him all about Seattle--and how much he was going to love it there, how big the trees were, and fresh the air smelled...Cosmo just sat in his crate listening, licking at him. It kinda made me misty because the last thing I head this guy say to Cosmo before I walked out was "Big Boy--you were born to live in the Great Northwest."


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You bring tears to my eyes. Cosmo is on his way home! The folks at Continental are my former co-workers, and it makes me proud to hear you've had such a good experience.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

That was so beautiful njb... the perfect end on your end to a miraculous rescue. I can't wait to hear how Rick reacts when he brings him home.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok, this not only brought tears to my eyes, they were running down my cheeks. njb, you are so wonderful. There is definitely a place in heaven for you! I think I will need more tissues when he gets to Seattle, but I am so happy to be a part of this and to know (even only on the internet) the other people in this forum.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Brandy's Mom if you know any particular person or people to whom I should write the thank you letter I would love that information. 

When I told them some of his story, and how he got rescued, everyone in that room was as mad as we were. 

Rick might consider calling him MD--for miracle dog!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Send the letter to Mark Moran. He's the Executive VP (and a super nice guy). He'll make sure that the right people receive credit and a big thank you. I think I'll also slip him an e-mail. Did you get the employees' names?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh everyone there was super! I do mean super! I can describe the one employee cooing with the puppies and chatting with Cosmo, but they were all wonderful with him--even the guy trying to check us in was visibly pissed at what Cosmo had gone through, but moved enough he went over and chatted with him--a dog. It was again--a group effort. 

I was very impressed with everyone and the general atmosphere of care and concern.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, what a wonderful story


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It will be a perfect story when CosMoses finishes learning how to be a pet, and not a hostage in a laundry room.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Just curious....Is this story ever going to be told to the head person at the rescue???? lol


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Of course--but it will be told "unofficially" 

I have learned the problem is, that there are certain laws that prohibit any rescue group from knowingly adopting out a dog who they know has bitten. If they do they can lose their status as a rescue. 

I am not aware of a single person in the group that has not kept a dog as their own too keep him from getting put down. 

Is there a way to print an entire thread? I think it would be good for her to read though...but still--we "unofficially" have her blessing. 

I still am amazed they were willing to let this dog fly out of state--even supportive. Rescue groups can be kind of anal at times--but this time--for this dog--they were open to anything that would save his life. 

More amazing is that Rick is willing to take in a dog, sight unseen, base on the word of some one over the internet (who for all he knows--could be anyone) that this dog can be saved, and he is the one pacing waiting to meet this dog. 

Then people from across the nation donated funds to save the dog (again--I could have been anyone) and gave them to me to fly this dog to Rick. 

I still say Rick is gonna cry when he first meets him....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm sitting here at a Starbucks, on business, waiting to go to the airport.....I can't even tell you how excited I am....

And it seems the story keeps getting better and better...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

There are people sitting all over the country waiting on Cosmo's arrival. That's exciting!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Not just the country -- Don't forget the UK folks -- the world!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am on pins and needles myself! 

Wondering how CosMoses is taking the airplane trip etc. 

Too bad we cant track online the progress of the plan....

OH--I just checked--the flight is scheduled to arrive EARLY...am sending Rick email right now


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh--you can track the flight online...

Continental Airlines - Flight & Gate Status

fight status of 1739

Last I saw the flight was over Colorado---


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I saw that......you can even get a picture of where the plane is at:


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

omg i'm so excited. Awww Cosmo is on his way to a loving home. I'm teary. I'm such a girl!!!! Rick this is a great thing you are doing. You are rescuing your first dog. It's a wonderful feeling as you will soon see. I wish you well!!! I can't wait until the update.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I will be sitting right here till I know...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We're on our way out now to go to the airport. We'll be about 45 minutes early....just to make sure we get to the right place....

He's flying over Idaho right now...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

This is better than watching Santa on the radar at Christmas!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL it is. I knew it reminded me of something but couldn't think of what it was!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> This is better than watching Santa on the radar at Christmas!!!


This is our Santa..... This is driving me crazy...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

flight tracker status has cosmo halfway over Idaho right now....


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Is your whole family with you. We need a video!!! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Is your whole family with you. We need a video!!! LOL


I was just going to ask that......: :


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awww....Rick will have his doggie tonight and our puppy Katie was born this afternoon. What a GREAT day it has been !!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i just tracked the flight again because i'm a big loser with no life. It is estimated to arrive early.

woohoo


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, we're both tracking the flight, you're not alone!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

NJB. wonderful of you, Rick so much the same. Hope all goes well for everyone. I have been lurking out here following this story from the beginning and cannot wait to hear when you get him at the airport tonight. I am so grateful to you Rick and to Morgan's mom for all that you both have done for these dogs. It makes me teary eyed and I wish we could all do more. Thank you both and everyone involved in both of these stories. Bless you


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

My radar says he is in Washington state right now....this is like watching Santa eh? 

It is better for me cause I know how wonderful the gift is.

Some folks from the rescue called me to check on Cosmo's flight status too-they said the vet who kept him over the weekend said 2 things--the most kennel krazed dog he had ever seen AND the most beautiful....

Honest--his pics don't do him justice.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

ohhhh just checked the flight status--he is ALMOST there--


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Horray for you, finally after all this time. We wish you guys the best.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am just here in tears of joy as I am sure most of us are, can't wait to hear from Rick. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder if this dog knows how many people all over the world have rooted and cried for him? 

I hope Rick understands that we are semi-related now--like dog in laws...?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

NJB. Did you have to sedate Cosmoses? Did he seem to adjust to the crate alright?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

good question--but no I did not---he was acting like a dog glad to go home--got right into the crate and sat down----it was amazing.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

won't be too much longer now. Can't wait to hear from Rick. Do you think they could have any more rain????????????


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

from the radar it looks like they are landing right now....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I have goosebumps on my goosebumps! I think I have no life that on a Saturday night I am watching radar and all I can talk about to my husband and son is Cosmo and golden puppies!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Look at all of us. OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGg it's like xmas.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I think it is worse...at least with Santa you know you have to sleep before he comes...this time we cant sleep till he does come....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

oh gosh--according to the website--the plan has arrived...any minute now


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Can't wait , Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep, I too am sitting here watching the events unfold. Dottie is at my feet and a glass of single-malt Scotch is at hand. This is a great story.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

ok we should take bets on how long before we hear something. I say 1 hour 10 minutes. Anyone else want to take a guess.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Rick really needs to get out his blackberry and give us an update--

If you could pace sitting at the computer--that is what I am doing---


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I say he wont be able to type till he stops crying....

will be something like ...the most beautiful dog I have ever seen....etc


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

This is aleesha...Mom and dad are at the airport...The plane landed 16 minutes early. They are 30 minutes from getting him...He will get on as soon as he can...


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah, Rick will have to negotiate all the airport hassles. Even if all goes smoothly, I'll bet it will be at least an hour. Too bad he doesn't have a wireless Pocket PC or something!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Aleesha!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you Aleesha. Are you excited?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It took me 30 minutes to get Morgan when he landed.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Can we all tell the WHOLE family is excited? At least we know the plan has landed for sure---


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Thinking back--Rick told me he was going to take his blackberry with him so he could let us know the minute he had him...of course he will have to wipe the tears from his eyes first--


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

BTW, how old is this dog?


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Cosmo is at least 1.5 years old


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

This is great... 14 members waiting for this - if only all rescue dogs (or dogs, period) were cared for this much! Too exciting!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Dang, we are experiencing some high winds here in Georgia, and I've already been knocked offline once due to power blinks. I may not be able to stay on tonight for the news...but I wish Rick and his family---and his NEW family member---a very peaceful night.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

~~~I'm waiting too! I just logged on to check the progress


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Aleesha, Rick, What is up? I'm sure you guys are very busy getting things organized. I am so glad for you all and I hope all goes well in the coming days.
Love from us all I am sure.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I CAN'T TAKE THE SUSPENSE ANYMORE!!! RICK...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am running back and forth between my computer upstairs and dinner cooking downstairs. Charlie is wondering what is up. We send all our good thoughts and best wishes....BUT HURRY UP!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Can you believe? 12 members and 3 guests all lurking out here for the message.Waiting with baited breath.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Some of us others keep checking in to see how it is going also.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

That's why I love my laptop with wireless -- It's going with me all over the house!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

i gave up and called Rick's house--THEY HAVE HIM!

Daughter said --dad said about 10 minutes before an update...and lots of pics


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

But do I not see his name on this thread? RickGibbs?!?!

Ok. I'll calm down. I promise. I can't wait for the update and pics.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh. I am sooooooooooo happy for you all. This couldn't have come out any better.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Cmon...... we're impatient. I have to go to sleep soon, and I cannot check the progress until around 3 in the afternoon tomorrow (my 20 y.o. sleeps in the computer room..... ya know.... let sleeping dogs (yo dog) lie.

let us know... please... beth, moose, angel and 
sandy at the bridge:wavey:


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

Sorry guys...My dads computer got messed up....and i couldnt get back on...They are on his way home and im going to meet him and we are going to the park..IM SO EXCITED I CANT WAIT!!!! My dad is going to take A LOT of pictures..


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

YAYAYAYAY!!! Congratulations!! We can't wait. How fun for Cosmoses - already a family trip to the park. He's going to be thrilled!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Call action news.... where's Katie Couric when you need her? let's get the news van there so we can see what is going on....... are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet?

beth, moose angel and
sandy at the bridge:dblthumb2 :dblthumb2 :dblthumb2


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Yipee,Yipee*Can't Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!Up to 17 & 2


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

hes at home!!! hes in our drive way and id idnt want to make u guys wait anymore!!!so im comming and posting HE IS SO CUTE!!! and SWEET i dont understand HOW anyone COULD GIVE HIM away!!!! Ill keep you posted


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

arty2: arty2: arty2: :worthless PICTURES.......... WE WANT PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

beth, moose angel 
and sandy at the bridge


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

YAY I logged in just in time for his arrival home! Congratulations Rick and family!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

:banana: :artydude :artydude


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats to you all, Have a good night and everyone sleep tight. Thanks to njb for everything she did to keep this dog safe and thanks to you guys for giving him a forever home. I hope he and Samson become bestest of friends
forever.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

pictures!!!!! we want pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

arty: While we all wait, A big hug to njb for all your efforts with this rescue(())


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I know it's a busy time at Rick's house tonight. It's always fun to introduce dogs. I look forward to seeing pics and reading all about how Samson and Cosmo are getting along. But for now, I'm all out of Glenmorangie, so it's time to call it a day.

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I totally agree, thanks njb!!! :agree:


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

What is glenmorangie? i think i might be out of it permanantly and not know it.......
beth, moose, angel
and sandy at the bridge


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

mainegirl said:


> What is glenmorangie?


Glad you asked, mainegirl... I was wondering that myself!


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

He's here!!!!  LOL finally


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Man....talk about hectic....

Okay...so we're home. I guess there was five dogs on our flight. And ours was the biggest by far.

He looked very nervous in his crate, but seemed to settle down quickly when we talked to him....and his tail was wagging a lot...










Here's when Samson and Cosmoses finally met.. Samson growled a bit....but still wanted to play some....



















There will be many more to follow....but I wanted to get some posted for everyone to see...


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: Could we get any more anxious!!!!!!!!!! Just thought I might ask?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

i'm so glad he's home!!!! You have no idea how excited we are all for you and your family. I hope things go well with the adjustment. Good luck.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad he made it and hes finally home......Im sure after a few days things will seem normal and he will know hes home.......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> i'm so glad he's home!!!! You have no idea how excited we are all for you and your family. I hope things go well with the adjustment. Good luck.


So far so good. Samson doesn't know for sure yet, but he's very curious about him.

I guess they've all decided on calling him Moe-Moe.....but I think we'll keep his "official name" as CosMoses, because anytime someone asks what his name is, I get to tell them his story...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now that i've seen the pictures (only the beginning) I can go to bed. sweet dreams everyone, i know comsmoses will have sweet dreams tonight.

Plus...


Merry Christmas to Rick's family. I'm sure it feels like (maybe better than) Christmas morning. I know that problems will outcrop, but i forsee good times (albeit earned by sweat) for your family.

The power of one... and i guess Hillary was right..... it takes a village (forum, village, same thing)

God bless
beth, moose, angel and
sandy at the bridge


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Glad he made it and hes finally home......Im sure after a few days things will seem normal and he will know hes home.......


Honestly, he already acts like he believes he's home... It's surprising how "at home" he's already made himself...


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Does Moe stand for Moe goldens? like moe money?

beth, moose angel and
sandy at the bridge


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm caling him mosses, cosmo, or cosmosses


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Glad he made it safe and sound!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you for sharing with us -- Love the pictures!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Congrats and best wishes to all, keep us posted and I'm sure all will be fine in the long run. Thanks for giving Cosmoses a new chance for a good life. You will be rewarded greatly with kisses and "Hair 2x"LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just read through this whole thread......I can't believe all the great posts, waiting. 

I did promise to take my Palm Pilot, and I did, but I didn't have any access to wireless anywhere in the airport (well, at least as far as I walked around looking). Even the airport Starbucks didn't have their tmobile. So I tried to keep Aleesha posted.

I wheeled CosMoses outside while my wife drove around with the car, and he VERY patiently layed in the crate waiting. Very calm and seemed content. He looked very happy....which is good, because I was worried he'd be more stressed after being on the plane for so long.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Rick - Delighted for you and your family. A journey begins with one step or in this case a long plane ride. Wishing for all the best in the future.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't tell you how glad I am to hear all this---

See--he knew he was going home.


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

He is checking out everything. Samsmon will get used to him


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am just so relieved! Even the rescue group here were calling for updates! 

There is just something about this boy--he has made so much progress in 2 weeks-- I can't wait to hear the next two---


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rick.... you should be snapping more pictures........


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh--I can't believe I forgot to mention this---buy CosMoses a new collar and leash---those both came with him from his "original owner" 

He could use a new start


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Rick.... you should be snapping more pictures........


We'll have a few more.....I've got to upload them soon.

We're to the point where everyone has just noticed we haven't eaten dinner yet.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> We'll have a few more.....I've got to upload them soon.
> We're to the point where everyone has just noticed we haven't eaten dinner yet.....



It much going on.... make your own night......


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

njb said:


> Oh--I can't believe I forgot to mention this---buy CosMoses a new collar and leash---those both came with him from his "original owner"
> He could use a new start


We already bought new ones....so we're set there.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulations! He's beautiful! Glad it all worked out


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow, this is so exciting! I'm just sure Samson will adjust to this "new guy" that just showed up.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

You are now the proud owner of 2 very gorgeous dogs. Congratulations! 

Now is your wife as happy about this as you and the kids now that she's met him. I know she had a few reservations. Someone had to be the practical one!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Ah, pictures are great. Cosmo is quite lucky to get to be a part of your family... Please post more pictures and also some video if possible, or when you have a time. You guys must be all tired by now.
Thanks for everything Rick and everyone who shown support or helped with donations. You guys are what makes this forum feel like it was all worth...


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Rick and family, we just came home from a football game and I couldn't wait to check the forum!!! I feel like things have worked out just the way they were supposed to. What a wonderful effort to save a special boy! Thanks for the pictures and I'm sure videos will soon be in the making. I know you're going to love have 2 goldens-it's the BEST!!!


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow huge congratulations Rick! He is a beautiful, resilient dog. 

Njb, you are so wonderful to have fostered him in the first place... there need to be more people like you in this world.


----------



## Mina (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I figured that this one would be a good first post. First of all, I would like to say THANK YOU to everyone involved getting our new beautiful dog here. He is very sweet. 

Rick came home at 3:30 and says "Are you ready to go yet I don't want to be late and we still have to go to the store." The airport is 15 minutes away and the store is 5 minutes away. So we leave home at 4:00 and go to the store. 

The man that takes FOREVER in a store runs through the store and gets a new leash. Tells me on the way to take the fastest way because he wants to make sure we have extra time. It is way funny because it starts raining and NO ONE in Seattle knows how to drive in the rain and he is not happy about that. 

Finally we make it to the airport and in front of the baggage claim at 4:55. He checks the screen and finds out that it will be in on time so he needs to find a connection so he can post to everyone. It didn't happen so he got on his cell phone and called Aleesha and was telling her to post to everyone. 

Their was a couple sitting next to us that was waiting for two new puppies (Chihuahuas). Yes the airlines did a WONDERFUL job. All Rick had to do was walk up to the counter and the that was man working the counter said you much be Rick Gibbs. Can I please see your ID. Your new dog will be here within a 1/2 hour. And it only took 15 minutes.

I would recommend this airline to anyone with pets. 

When we got home, Samson did ok, but is jealous and is not quite sure about sharing his dad. But now 3 hours later seems to be a little better.

CosMoses seems to be adjusting fine and is now passed out on the cool floor in the kitchen. 

Once again, THANK YOU everyone for letting my husband's dream to come true. Two Golden Retrievers.

God Bless you all,
Mina


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Mina and let me welcome you to our forum. I think it will be little harder on you to have two dogs, especially from the start... at least it was that way for me. Never minding the dogs, you and Rick will definitely need some time to adjust to having two Goldens. But as time will go, you will see this was a good choice and not only for your family but for your dogs as well.
God bless you two, for your good hearts and kind decision.

Joe
PS. Anyhow, Mina, I hope we'll see you here more often. It was great to see this from your own perspective...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Mina it was good to hear from you. This is such an event. I look forward to hearing alot about Samson and CosMoses in the upcoming days.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

YAY to Rick and Fam, and hi to Mina!! What a beautiful day!! Please get some rest - you'll be plenty busy in the following weeks and months. I can't wait to see more pics when you get a chance - CM seems totally adorable and sweet. Samson will get used to a younger brother and then will wonder what he ever did without him.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I cant tell you how happy I am this has all worked out!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I had to get offline last night, and honestly I laid awake most of the night wondering how things turned out. What a thrill to read the whole story, and see that picture of Cosmoses' smile even while he was still in his crate!!!!! 

NJB, obviously the people at Continental in Houston had contacted the people in Seattle and told them the story. Otherwise, how would they know it was Rick's NEW dog? You touched a lot of hearts along the way with this rescue. 

Rick, Mina, Rebel Red and Aleesha: Congratulations. Having a second dog is a joy. Adding a rescue dog can sometimes be challenging, but the way your hearts will swell each time he learns something new will more than make up for it. 

Congratulations all! And to everyone here: YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

The first thing I thought of this morning was to get on line and see how Rick's family and the goldens did! I am so glad there was an update to read. Mina, it is so nice to hear from you. :wavey: Best of luck and I hope we hear from you more often.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Agreed Brandy's Mom--it still gets me kinda goosebumpy thinking how this all worked out---I was impressed with the care the airline employees showed to CosMoses. 

Most of all--I am happy for the dog! I am going to miss him, but I am sure that Rick is going to keep us posted with pictures!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

So Rick??? How was the first night? How is Samson & Cosmo getting along? It was my first thought after I woke up 
Joe


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome Mina! 
Hope you all had a good first night with your new boy! Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mina... Welcome to the Forum......What a great thing you did by opening your heart and home for Cosmoses.....The first couple days might be hard, but in a few days everyone will be settled in and,thats when the fun will began....Samson and Cosmoses will form a bond that is so wonderful.....Thanks again for given this guy a chance and have a great life.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am waiting to here how the first night went too!

It might take a few days but they will soon settle in and understand they have a playmate now! 

If it is not raining too hard--(yeah right in Seattle) I do recommend lots of long walks with both of them---this is a natural thing for dogs to bond, since that is what they do in nature--walk together.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Mina said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I figured that this one would be a good first post. First of all, I would like to say THANK YOU to everyone involved getting our new beautiful dog here. He is very sweet.
> Rick came home at 3:30 and says "Are you ready to go yet I don't want to be late and we still have to go to the store." The airport is 15 minutes away and the store is 5 minutes away. So we leave home at 4:00 and go to the store.
> The man that takes FOREVER in a store runs through the store and gets a new leash. Tells me on the way to take the fastest way because he wants to make sure we have extra time. It is way funny because it starts raining and NO ONE in Seattle knows how to drive in the rain and he is not happy about that.
> ...


What a wonderful first post. Thank you for supporting Rick's dream. You must be a great person!!! I'm glad things are adjusting and that everyone was just as excited as Rick about this dog. You guys will make him a great family. Hopefully this won't be your last post and you'll be just as addicted as the rest of us are now!!! LOL 

Welcome to our addiction!!!

Lisa:wavey:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

It is an addiction! 

Welcome to the forum!

I wonder if there is like an AA for Golden lovers? But who would want to go?


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Glad everything went well for Rick and his family !!! Congrats !!! :wave:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Dear Rick, Mina, NJB, Joe, the children, Samson, CosMoses and all the wonderful members of this forum, 

We are so happy for you all and so grateful for the existence of this forum which allowed us, UK people, to witness such a miracle LIVE millions of miles away. 

This is one story that we will never forget! 

*You have given a new meaning to 9/11!!*

Yesterday was probably the first year that I did not think of the tragedy that occurred in New York City on September the 11th 2001...

Now each year we will also have this nice heart-warming story/miracle to remember and celebrate!!!!

Glad to see that Rick is busy with the GR’s and his family and is not on the forum (take as long as you need – we promise to be patient).

God bless u all…from Amber and the Brits!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Uh, Shirley. Yesterday was 11/11 not 9/11. Guess what? You're two months closer to the end of the year than you thought! But I agree with the sentiment. Because of Cosmoses, people around the world had a positive story to occupy their minds.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

You are so right Brandy's Mom!! Now you know how overworked, stressed and how much this AMAZING STORY has affected and touched me!!

I realised it as soon as I submitted my post. 

11/11 sounds even better...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

You have a 7 month old puppy, Shirley. Of course you're tired!!!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Mina! Hope you, Rick, Samson and the kids enjoy Cosmoses! Thanks for taking him on. I'm sure he'll feel right at home in no time.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

When i opened my eyes this morning, I thought of Rick and his family. I hope they had a good and peaceful night. I can't wait for the update!!!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome to you, Mina, and congratulations to your entire family. I've been mesmerized by the whole event and aware of the miracle taking place. And to NJB--you are awesome! Lots of people would have walked away from such a great task...but then they would have missed the satisfaction as well.

I was checking the site very often last night (I can throw the tennis ball for our pup from the computer) and our internet provider had trouble and we had no internet for a long time. Right after Aleesha said that they were in the driveway, I completely lost our connection. That has only happened once in a year!! It was VERY hard. 

I've learned so much here about Goldens and try to contribute as I can. But this lesson has taught us all that the humans here even act like their Goldens, and that is a huge compliment.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh what a sorry time to lose your internet! 

Dogs amaze me in how forgiving they are--after living in conditions that represent some of the worst of how humans can act-CosMoses still has a knack for bringing out the best in people. Look what he did for us? I know people from all the the US, Canada and I think the UK were waiting to here news of his arrival!

I think someday he might be a great therapy dog!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm working on uploading more photos....got some pretty good ones of Samson and CosMoses together.

The night went great. I've now got two dogs following me EVERYWHERE I go... Samson still growls every now and then, but he's also trying to get Cosmo to play with him to... When we go outside, Samson hops around him, bouncing and barking, trying to indice him into playtime. But he also acts jealous whenever anyone pets CosMoses instead of him...

CosMoses slept on Aleesha's bed and did great all night.

Give me a few minutes and I'll get some more photos upload...


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am just so amazed at the progress this dog has made in a short 2 weeks!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Can't wait Rick, I was wondering if everything is ok ...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can't wait to see! Start a new thread


----------

